# Introducing Bindy Sue and Jaxx, my Helmet youngsters



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I thought I would share some updated pictures of the "kids". I love to pick them up and hug and kiss them too....but they are getting fast at get-a-ways too!  

1. Bindy Sue-looking intimidated by the camera.

2. Jaxx with step mom and dad (Simon and Serena) in the nest box. This pic should have a caption saying: which one doesn't belong?

3. Gracie and Bindy, mother and daughter- I think)


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

What striking markings all the birds have! They are all absolutely beautiful. I love the "trim" on the white & black pair. The helmets look like they are  saying "Photographer, again, oh well, I guess we better pose". In the first Bindy-Sue seems to be saying "whatever is wrong with your face? -- there's something strange on it"  

BTW, is Bindy-Sue named for Steve Irwin's daughter?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

OMG, they are absolutely gorgeous. Give them tons of kisses from me.

Reti


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

What beautiful birds Treesa, and very healthy looking I might add. Gotta love
that second picture .

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Treesa, you started my day just right with these pictures. All of them are absolutely gorgeous. I must say the second picture is my favorite. That would make a terrific entry for our contest. I am always amazed at how, at least for a certain period of time, the babies still want to hang with mom and dad even if they look grown. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

What fantastic pictures and simply stunning birds. I love looking at all the glorious pictures of members babies  makes my day.

Michelle.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Treesa,
Many thanks for sharing your babies with us. They're beautiful.  
The second picture is priceless.  

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi everyone,

I'm glad you enjoyed the pictures. Thank you for all your kind comments and compliments

Yes, Bindy does look quite inquisitive of my camera or me, doesn't she? Yep, she is named after Steve's daughter, she is just SO DOGGONE CUTE, I couldn't resist.

I may just put the second picture in the contest since you all find it the cutest, thanks for the suggestion, Maggie. Jaxx really has no idea he looks so different from his step parents, does he?  I think there will be alot of tough competition this year. 

When I looked in the coop and some all of them in the nest box....I ran to get my camera, and thank God they were still in the same position, usually that is not the case.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> I may just put the second picture in the contest since you all find it the cutest



I wish my laundry looked half as cute!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I would happily kiss their faces. Beautiful birds.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Darling pictures!! So the Sats raised the helmet? I can't get my Sats to raise their own darn kids......much less some one elses!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> Darling pictures!! So the Sats raised the helmet? I can't get my Sats to raise their own darn kids......much less some one elses!!



Hi Renee,

Simon and Serena are excellent parents, both are still attentive to Jaxx, even with Serena sitting on another round of dummy eggs. 

You want to borrow them?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful photos and beautiful birds, Treesa!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Renee,
> 
> Simon and Serena are excellent parents, both are still attentive to Jaxx, even with Serena sitting on another round of dummy eggs.
> 
> *You want to borrow them?*


NO...............I'll trade you even-steven........


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> NO...............I'll trade you even-steven........


Anytime!


Thanks Charis, and Terry.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just finished oooohhing and aahhhhing over your latest pictures, Treesa!

They ALL look so happy and healthy!

I, too, have to say that I loved that second picture...caption could also say, "Yes, I am adopted!     (My parents have already told me)."

HUGS & SCRITCHES to ALL!!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Every round of pics never ceases to amaze me, I can't get over how they grew up sooo fast. They look like spitting images of their parents  Just keep those pics coming, it's great being a long distance grandpa


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Charis said:


> I would happily kiss their faces. Beautiful birds.


Beautiful birds INdeed!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Oh my goodness Treesa, what beautiful feathery creatures you have! I have to pick picture two as well, and if I lived near you, I would be right over to hug them, and squeeze them (_gently of course_) and kiss them on top of their heads, as I do Rosco...I would.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

woaaahhh nice colorings on the second picture! what breed are they and are they always in that color? do they do flips and fly well? =D regardless of their performance, they are spectacular! Congrats!!


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Treesa,

You have such beautiful birds! I like the second pic! The Sats are very pretty and so nice of them to raise someone else's offspring. 

Suzanna


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Just gorgeous! All of them.


----------



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

aww..they look so pretty......


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you all for your kind remarks and compliments. I guess it's unanimous on the 2cnd pic then.  




mr squeaks said:


> I, too, have to say that I loved that second picture...caption could also say, *"Yes, I am adopted!  (My parents have already told me)."*



mr squeaks,

Jaxx does look like he could be saying that. LOL



Hi Pete,

Isn't it fun being a long distance parent, or grandparent? I know how you feel everytime Victor talks about Rosco or posts pics of him, my heart skips a beat.


Hi Victor,

Thank you for the compliments on my birds. I do wish sometimes we lived closer, so I could come and hug Rosco, he is still in my heart.


Flying_Pidgy,

The blue and white birds are Satinette's, they come in several different colors. They are members of the Oriental Frill family, and they are show pigeons and do have the strangest turn abouts when they flutter in the air. Their feathers are very soft, so they do not fly outside, as they don't have the speed of homers. The Helmets have even softer feeling feathers, and are a tiny bit smaller around the middle then the Satinette's.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> ...The blue and white birds are Satinette's, they...do have the strangest turn abouts when they flutter in the air....


Like a hover or do they roll?

Lovely birds, Treesa! Looking at the photo of Gracie and Bindy, it looks like young birds don't have quite the depth of body adults develop. Or is the bird on the right just holding her breath because she thinks she sees a hawk?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi TerriB,

Thank you for the compliments.

Gracie is definitely filled out better then Bindy, and yes they are a bit shy of the camera. Bindy is just as scared as mom, but shows it more.  

Yep, they hover and can turn right or left, move up and down...and quickly or turn around, still in the same hover position, and they don't roll.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> The blue and white birds are Satinette's, they come in several different colors. They are members of the Oriental Frill family, and they are show pigeons and do have the strangest turn abouts when they flutter in the air. Their feathers are very soft, so they do not fly outside, *as they don't have the speed of homers*. The Helmets have even softer feeling feathers, and are a tiny bit smaller around the middle then the Satinette's.


I agree with you except when I'm trying to catch Scooter before I turn the young birds out. I'd swear he could outfly them every day of the week!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> I agree with you except when I'm trying to catch Scooter before I turn the young birds out. I'd swear he could outfly them every day of the week!!



LOL   SCOOTER IS DA BIRD!!! SUPER PIJ!! UP UP and AWAAAAY!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> I agree with you except when I'm trying to catch Scooter before I turn the young birds out. I'd swear he could outfly them every day of the week!!


Seems like they fly VERY WELL when chased!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> ...they hover and can turn right or left, move up and down...and quickly or turn around, still in the same hover position...


Cool! The two Old German Owl hens are also very agile. Quite a contrast from Walter's thundering (King) or Grace's power (homer).


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Treesa,
Every one of those pigeons are beautiful. Jaxx & Bindy Sue are so sweet & I love their names.
All of the pictures are good, but number two is definitely contest material.
May God bless your new babies with long, healthy, happy lives.

Phyll


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TerriB said:


> Cool! The two Old German Owl hens are also very agile. Quite a contrast from Walter's thundering (King) or Grace's power (homer).



Hi TerriB,

LOL  Yes, I can relate as I do have a king and homers. They are different in their flight capablities and do clap their wings differently. The Helmets are like butterflies, that flutter around. The owls and Satinettes and Helmets are smaller, like little light weights and can manouver quicker, unlike the heavy weighted, Thomas....the tank enigne (king). He is so cool though, as I imagine Walter is.



Hi Phyll,

Thank you very much for the compliments and especially the blessings. I aprreciate it very much.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jaxx started doing the peep...honk...peep noise yesterday, and today Bindy also started the same noise. They sound so funny! They are reaching adultood. They really grow/mature so quickly in the warm climate.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Jaxx started doing the peep...honk...peep noise yesterday, and today Bindy also started the same noise. They sound so funny! They are reaching adultood. They really grow/mature so quickly in the warm climate.



Sounds like the "croaker" stage...at least that is what I call it. When Mr. Sqeuaks went through this phase, he really sounded funny! At first I thought he was getting a respiratory condition!!   

HUGS and SCRITCHES to ALL!!

Shi


----------

